# Looking for Best Home Theater Setup !!!



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello people 

am new here and new to Home Theater setup as well.
as u can see in my signature  thats all i want to know. 
Basically everything about Home Theater Setup, 
like
the Brands available for speakers, amp, subwoofer etc., 
and which of those brands are really good enough ... like that information.

I've read this thread New and looking for a good starter system? 

and its really informative and really helpful..... 
Cheers to *tonyvdb*

I need some specific suggestions...... 

from past few days i've been browsing many websites and watching many videos on youtube and finally landed here.
All I got to know thru my research is just a few things.
I thought i might get first hand information if i post something here.

This Home Theater am planning is in a room with size 13.5x18.5 feet
I want to setup a 7.1 surround system
My Budget, is about 10,000 USD or more than that depending on the equipment.
and am looking for the Best stuff only.

As I said before..... I got to know only about few things.

Speakers..... I found M&K Sound 
Receiver/amp: Marantz 
Projector: Panasonic PT AE8000U
Screen size: 120"

I dont know if 120" fits in my room or not .... i havent checked physically.
Also I dont know what other equipment goes in that list.
These are just my assumptions, and not that i am fixed to these products. Everyone are welcome to suggest me if theres anything else than these products.

Excuse me if i wrote anything wrong there, am totally new to this subject and still learning.

I need some suggestion on this ..... and for other equipment also.

Thank you guys.....for reading all of it 

I will be waiting for your replies 

Cheers :T


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

can someone please look into this 
so many views but no replies :-|


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would suggest you listen to different speakers to get a feel for what you like, then others can recommend similar types of speakers you may also like. Your budget seems good but you can easily spend your cash on just speakers wanting "the best". For your bluray player I would recommend the Oppo 103/105. I think the projector you listed is supposed to be pretty nice. Your screen size is not only determined by your room size you have to figure out your seating distance as well. Unless you like sitting front row in a IMAX theater. I sure some smarter members will give you some help soon. And welcome to The Shack.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

There are many ways to build your theater. What works for some won't work for others. Personally I love acoustically transparent screens with speakers hidden behind... yet others don't like that. Your best bet is to keep reading and researching and asking lots questions - people here are always happy to help.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Sound and vision.com does a nice job of breaking down each component as to their top picks. They also have a section on how to's on planning and sound. Also I love the $1000 and soon to be $2500 speaker shoot out on this forum. 
$10,000 will not even get close to the best but is will buy you a very nice theater room. The best projectors are $10,000 and speakers with and amp can approach that very quickly. If you wand the best sound out of your room, You should address the sound properties of the room first. Just search on here or look for it on sound and vision. 
120" screen should work fine but why not go custom with one that works better with both format sizes? 16:9 and 2.35:1. Panasonic makes a great projector that you can set to automatically adjust between both formats. As far as speakers go you will need to ask your self how you are going to design your room? Are you going to build a front stage? Are you going to have wall mount speakers or freestanding? How about the subwoofers? Are you interested in the best sound performance or does style and looks come into play? There are trade offs you will have to make. Houzz.com has a ton of style ideas. Some look great but may not sound the best. Others may sound great but look like recording studios. Decisions decisions. Welcome to your new addiction. Keep us posted as to your progress. We love pictures.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

B- one said:


> I would suggest you listen to different speakers to get a feel for what you like, then others can recommend similar types of speakers you may also like. Your budget seems good but you can easily spend your cash on just speakers wanting "the best". For your bluray player I would recommend the Oppo 103/105. I think the projector you listed is supposed to be pretty nice. Your screen size is not only determined by your room size you have to figure out your seating distance as well. Unless you like sitting front row in a IMAX theater. I sure some smarter members will give you some help soon. And welcome to The Shack.


Thanx for the info *B-one*

Seating distance will be about 8 to 10 feet from the screen


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Bruce Fisher said:


> There are many ways to build your theater. What works for some won't work for others. Personally I love acoustically transparent screens with speakers hidden behind... yet others don't like that. Your best bet is to keep reading and researching and asking lots questions - people here are always happy to help.


Thank you *Bruce* 

Well ...... does it make any difference in the sound if speakers are placed behind the screen.. and what if not placed behind screen ??


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Sound and vision.com does a nice job of breaking down each component as to their top picks. They also have a section on how to's on planning and sound. Also I love the $1000 and soon to be $2500 speaker shoot out on this forum.
> $10,000 will not even get close to the best but is will buy you a very nice theater room. The best projectors are $10,000 and speakers with and amp can approach that very quickly. If you wand the best sound out of your room, You should address the sound properties of the room first. Just search on here or look for it on sound and vision.
> 120" screen should work fine but why not go custom with one that works better with both format sizes? 16:9 and 2.35:1. Panasonic makes a great projector that you can set to automatically adjust between both formats. As far as speakers go you will need to ask your self how you are going to design your room? Are you going to build a front stage? Are you going to have wall mount speakers or freestanding? How about the subwoofers? Are you interested in the best sound performance or does style and looks come into play? There are trade offs you will have to make. Houzz.com has a ton of style ideas. Some look great but may not sound the best. Others may sound great but look like recording studios. Decisions decisions. Welcome to your new addiction. Keep us posted as to your progress. We love pictures.


Thank you for info *Greenster*
Yup, am checking out the Sound and vision .com now 

I know that $10,000 will not get me the best one which u mentioned.... but $10000 is not a small amount as well 

I am sure that with a $10,000 I will get a system that I'll be happily satisfied 

But yeah thanx for making a note of it 

120" screen should work fine but why not go custom with one that works better with both format sizes? 16:9 and 2.35:1
Custom ??? u mean DIY ??? I didnt get you..... am sorry but as i said am a total noob to this subject 

As far as speakers go you will need to ask your self how you are going to design your room? Are you going to build a front stage? Are you going to have wall mount speakers or freestanding? How about the subwoofers?
Nope, am not building a front stage..... and i like freestanding
and for subwoofers ...... can anyone suggest me any brand for that ???? or is there a brand that specializes in subwoofers ???

Are you interested in the best sound performance or does style and looks come into play? 
I am totally interested in Best Sound Performance..... not worried about style at all..... this is a private room on 1st floor exclusively for Home Theater. I would think about style if the HT is placed in my living room.

Thank you for Houzz.com link


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

This might sound too stupid ....... but i gotta ask to confirm things 

do i have to make my room sound proof..... i mean I just want to make sure that the sound stays within the Home Theater room.

Also, do I have to take care of walls to make sure that there will be no resounding within the Home Theater room ?? If so, then any comments on that point


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

How is Sunfire for subwoofer ??


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

whats the difference between .... preamp and amp ??


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok. Sound and function it is. 
You will need to address the room acoustics first. 
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/acoustics-101
Great place to start your education. 

As far as subs go. I really love my SCS PB12-NSD. But if I had the $$$ I would have gone with the SVS 13 Ultra. Their speakers are in the $2500 shoot out. HSU is great as are a few others out there. Another fun bass area would be to add some butt kickers to your seats. Just search it. 

As far as screen sizes. Movie are shot by the director in different sizes. Look on the back of your DVD's for each size. Remember the old 4:3 box tv's. Then the newer 16:9 (wide screen) tv's came out. Well a ton of movies are shot in an even wider format of 2.35:1 or 2.40:1. When you play this format on your 16:9 tv, you will see black bars on the top and bottom of your screen. 
I am planning on running a screen that is split between the two as to have small black bars on the side when I watch 16:9 content. I will have curtains which I can adjust, or have your projector automatically to cover them up as to give a professional touch to your room.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Ok. Sound and function it is.
> You will need to address the room acoustics first.
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/acoustics-101
> Great place to start your education.
> ...


Thank u Greenster 
am going thru the Acoustics 101 class 

I am familiar with the aspect ratios ...... but does the screen has something to do with alignment of 2.35:1 without black bars ???
I think its the projector which has to be adjusted ...... and I dont know about this as well....
so what i understand here is ... even though its a 2.35:1 film , then we dont have to see those black bars if the projector adjusts ?? am i rite ??


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

If I were you, and you enjoy good quality bass I'd look into PSA ( power sound audio) they have a sub called the Triax. It's $3000 but a excellent sub. As far as speakers SVS makes some very good speakers as well. Here's the link to SVS's ultras 
http://www.svsound.com/speakers
And the link to PSA:
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/prism


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome *Greenster* :T

thanx for that Acoustics class 
was really helpful

am preparing a notes out of my research 
will post it soon as I finish my research about the entire Home Theater thingy 

I will need some help from guys like you in understanding the entire scenario 

thank you once again 

Cheers :T


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> If I were you, and you enjoy good quality bass I'd look into PSA ( power sound audio) they have a sub called the Triax. It's $3000 but a excellent sub. As far as speakers SVS makes some very good speakers as well. Here's the link to SVS's ultras
> http://www.svsound.com/speakers
> And the link to PSA:
> http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/prism


Thanx *pddufrene*

let me check those ...... and get back


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> Thanx pddufrene
> 
> let me check those ...... and get back


No problem


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> No problem


those are really good ..... but i have check whether they have a dealer or they can deliver to my country or not.

that subwoofer is just so good looking and yet looks powerful.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

can someone tell me difference between the straight flat screen and a curved screen ??? 
does the movie viewing experience differ ??


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

MK S150 Speakers Front and Centre (these will be behind an acoustically transparent screen), get stands that will put them at eye level
MK S150T side surrounds
MK M5 rear surrounds
(to be honest I am not sure if the above speakers are still available but if they are they are one of the nicest sounding dynamic speakers I have personally heard)

Subs – HSU VTF-15U DualDrive

PreAmp - Marantz AV7701

Amplifier - Emotiva XPA at 5 and a 2 (the 2 is for your main L & R and the 5 is for the others)

Projectors Panasonic AE8000U (in 2.35:1 Cinemascope setting)

Screen: according to the projector central calculator a 120” diagonal 2.35 screen will be 111” wide. Look at Stewart filmscreen which one will depend: Fixed or retractable? Will you be watching non HD material? If so you may want to look at a masking system (manual or power)

BluRay – Oppo digital BDP-103D

Cabling – Don’t spend money on “name brand” look at www.monoprice.com 

Other thoughts

Acoustic treatments – absorption panels behind the front three speakers http://gikacoustics.com/

Remote Light dimmer - http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Product...immers-Switches/MaestroIRDimmer/Overview.aspx


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> can someone tell me difference between the straight flat screen and a curved screen ??? does the movie viewing experience differ ??


Think of the light bouncing off of screens like a ball. You will have better and brighter colors if it can bounce back directly at you 90deg versus a slide angle 180 deg. A curved screen will make the screen image on the sides closer to 90 deg for every seating position in the room. 

Plus they look cool but cost more.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Andre said:


> MK S150 Speakers Front and Centre (these will be behind an acoustically transparent screen), get stands that will put them at eye level
> MK S150T side surrounds
> MK M5 rear surrounds
> (to be honest I am not sure if the above speakers are still available but if they are they are one of the nicest sounding dynamic speakers I have personally heard)
> ...


Thanx alot *Andre*

I really like how you simply listed out all the equipment for the room with the brands 
am just figuring out what brands are available in my country for purchase.
most of them seem to be available :yay2:


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Think of the light bouncing off of screens like a ball. You will have better and brighter colors if it can bounce back directly at you 90deg versus a slide angle 180 deg. A curved screen will make the screen image on the sides closer to 90 deg for every seating position in the room.
> 
> Plus they look cool but cost more.


hmmmmmmmm ........ which one do u suggest ???
i dont mind any of those, unless theres not much price difference


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Curved screens are used to correct pin cushioning which happens when using an anamorphic lens which the Pannasonic doesn't. It does have the added effect of helping with light bleed which happens when light from the projector bleeds onto the side walls at the edges, however you shouldn't have the problem with your screen size, and if its a dedicated HT the wall will probably be a dark color which will absorb any bleeding.

You will want to discuss your screen requirement with the company you will be buying from. Things to talk about:

Size of screen
Format (16:9 or Cinemascope)
Will you want to watch 3D
Projector location (how far it is from the screen, the further away less light on the screen. You will want between 12-14 foot lamberts at the screen for 2D and even more for 3D material as the glasses take away some brightness. Measurement would be done with a light meter. This measureing will tell you what "Gain" you will need the screen to be in your room)
Projector setting (will you want to run it in eco mode to save the bulb and have less noise, eco mode = less light = see above about measurements
I also recommend you have your projector ISF calibrated for your room and source


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Andre said:


> Curved screens are used to correct pin cushioning which happens when using an anamorphic lens which the Pannasonic doesn't. It does have the added effect of helping with light bleed which happens when light from the projector bleeds onto the side walls at the edges, however you shouldn't have the problem with your screen size, and if its a dedicated HT the wall will probably be a dark color which will absorb any bleeding.
> 
> You will want to discuss your screen requirement with the company you will be buying from. Things to talk about:
> 
> ...


I think i need to study a bit more about the screens before getting deep into things


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Andre ..... 
what do u mean by this 

Projectors Panasonic AE8000U (in 2.35:1 *Cinemascope setting*)

Cinemascope setting ???

.....


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> Hey Andre ..... what do u mean by this Projectors Panasonic AE8000U (in 2.35:1 Cinemascope setting) Cinemascope setting ??? .....


Cinemascope = 2:35:1. Same thing. 

The cool thing about he panasonic projector is that it can be set to automatically adjust is picture to fill your screen when different movie formats are played. 
Here is a link that explains it more:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_aspect_ratio.htm


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been out of town for 2 days 

back now :sn:


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Cinemascope = 2:35:1. Same thing.
> 
> The cool thing about he panasonic projector is that it can be set to automatically adjust is picture to fill your screen when different movie formats are played.
> Here is a link that explains it more:
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_aspect_ratio.htm


Reading this article now Greeny 

seems very interesting


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Cinemascope = 2:35:1. Same thing.
> 
> The cool thing about he panasonic projector is that it can be set to automatically adjust is picture to fill your screen when different movie formats are played.
> Here is a link that explains it more:
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_aspect_ratio.htm


Awesome I got to know so much about screens now 

Now I have to study about projectors


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Greenster said:


> Cinemascope = 2:35:1. Same thing.
> 
> The cool thing about he panasonic projector is that it can be set to automatically adjust is picture to fill your screen when different movie formats are played.
> Here is a link that explains it more:
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_aspect_ratio.htm



So, we can get a curved screen with any aspect ratio ??
be it 16:9 or 2.4 ??

and what differs from 2.4 and 2.35 ???

I have heard and have few 2.35 aspect movies ..... are they both same .... or do we get any Black bars or Side pillars with 2.35 ???


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Guys,

I just happen to do some study about pre-amps and amps.....

correct me if i am wrong in my understanding the technology.

in the entire home theater setup ...... BD Player is directly connected to pre-amp and then from pre-amp to amp and from amp to speakers, am I right ???

:scratch:


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

I understand that the question i asked above is too basic and lame ... but i cant help it  .... i just want to confirm what i understood is correct or not


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

All sources (DVD, BluRay, CD, Phono, VCR, Laserdisc..etc) are connected to the PreAmp. The Preamp is the "trafic cop" which takes those signals passes them on to the power ampilifers (in the case of a reciever the amplifiers are in the same casing). The amplifier increases the power of that signal to a point where the speakers can work. As for your screan question, yes you can get any screen width as curved but again I don't think you will need it since you are not using the external lense. 2.35 and 2.4 I beleive are the same thing


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Andre said:


> All sources (DVD, BluRay, CD, Phono, VCR, Laserdisc..etc) are connected to the PreAmp. The Preamp is the "trafic cop" which takes those signals passes them on to the power ampilifers (in the case of a reciever the amplifiers are in the same casing). The amplifier increases the power of that signal to a point where the speakers can work. As for your screan question, yes you can get any screen width as curved but again I don't think you will need it since you are not using the external lense. 2.35 and 2.4 I beleive are the same thing


Hello Andre,

thank u for the info, and yes the screen being curved is just optional, I want to get a curved screen only coz it looks cool 

so, i am right about the pre-amp and amp connectivity ... rite ??


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes that is correct. The method of connection between them all will depend on the componets you buy. i.e. BluRay to Preamp more then likely HDMI. Preamp to Amp can be Balanced or unbalanced. Amp to Speakers, copper wire (I feel that "name brand" speaker wire is waste of money, my HT uses Belden commercial speaker wire form their brilliance line)


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Andre said:


> Yes that is correct. The method of connection between them all will depend on the componets you buy. i.e. BluRay to Preamp more then likely HDMI. Preamp to Amp can be Balanced or unbalanced. Amp to Speakers, copper wire (I feel that "name brand" speaker wire is waste of money, my HT uses Belden commercial speaker wire form their brilliance line)


thank u


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello people 

I decided to buy a HT for my Living room, and bought a Onkyo HT S3500.

Its really amazing for a small room.
will start a new thread with the pics of it by tomorrow


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

OOOOOOPS

I posted a review thread about Onkyo HT S3500 in Review section, and it seems like after mods approve that post then it will be available for everyone. 

Lets see what mods have to say about my review


----------

